# What is found under your bed



## Alisbet (Nov 13, 2011)

Same as the title.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, 'cause I put my box spring/mattress/futon stack (yes, I have all three) directly onto the floor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2011)

Whatever I don't have room for in my closet.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 13, 2011)

My own personal library.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 13, 2011)

House centipede cemetery.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine's filled with stuffed animals that haven't been touched in years. >.>


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

I keep my fixed blade SOG knife under my bed, used to have a machete there too but moved that into the garage.  Also, dust bunniez.

Edit: Forgot about the boxes of spare gundam kit parts/decals.... holy crap these have been down here for a while.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 13, 2011)

haha... as if youre going to actually get me to fucking look under there.
Nice try, trying to get me killed like that.


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> haha... as if youre going to actually get me to fucking look under there.
> Nice try, trying to get me killed like that.




You know you don't even have to look under to have that happen, right?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 13, 2011)

What is found under my bed?  Why, carpet, of course... though between bed and carpet I do have three drawers, filled with magazines, graphic novels, videos and assorted junk.  Having a "Captain's" bed helps to keep the underbed monsters at bay.  Heh... they keep bumping their heads.  Just love hearing that sound......... _BONK!_


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

videogames, the books that don't fit on my shelf, and my cat.


----------



## Flatline (Nov 13, 2011)

Dust.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2011)

Four laptops, two DVD players, two VCR's, empty computer case, box of assorted plush toys, box of bicycle lamps.

The DVD players and VCR's work, three of the laptops work.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing, because there's only a centimetre before the bed starts.

At my mum's house there are some boxes full of cut out stuff and a few pairs of shoes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Nothing, because there's only a centimetre before the bed starts.
> 
> At my mum's house there are some boxes full of cut out stuff and a few pairs of shoes.



The floor is under your bed. :v


----------



## Cain (Nov 13, 2011)

I got a bunk-bed without a bottom bunk... So yeah.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 13, 2011)

My roommate on the lower bunk, as I speak.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

My bed is actually very high above the ground, and there are cupboards and compartments under it (neat space-saving trick since I sleep in a tiny tiny room) ... there's my Warhammer 40.000 Imperial Guard Army, most of my sci-fi books, my DVD collection, my White Dwarf magazine collection, a bunch of Star Wars Lego kits, my collection of precious stones and shit, a buttload of Transformer toys (from the Energon series, the others are disseminated throughout the room) and my collection of Lord of the Rings wargaming miniatures.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Nov 13, 2011)

There is an inflatable mattress and some extra books.  I should probably clean it up...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 13, 2011)

The floor.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing... Oh wait, there's a pair of old pajama trousers in the corner. They must have only fit me when I was 14. And they've been starched heavily.

 Lets pretend that these never existed.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of stuff, but I'm too scared to look closer. It has been there for years!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 13, 2011)

North Korean flags.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

Socks and paper/drawings.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2011)

Condoms, ky, and dust


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

Technically:
1. Dresser containing all my clothes except my shirts
2. Shelves holding my school notebooks, binders, and textbooks
3. Mostly-empty container that I use for moving a lot of stuff around (when needed).


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my that's a lot of socks

Also a lot of books about the Bible?  Where did these even come from?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 13, 2011)

An uninterruptible power supply, a 13.8 V/5 A power supply and a mattress in case of guests.

I find that keeping a mattress under the bed at all times is a great way of preventing dust build up.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2011)

Boxes of things and stuff.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 13, 2011)

A TP cable.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2011)

troll monster Howie Mandel.


----------



## Bernad (Nov 13, 2011)

Drawers of clothes, dirty laundry, and my aquaman costume.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 13, 2011)

Airsoft guns, tactical gear, nerf guns, fabric, cool looking rocks that I've found, old school supplies, a cycling shoe, and Guitar Hero guitars. If I venture farther in there with a flashlight who knows what else I'll find.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 13, 2011)

As a child: Monsters
As an adult: Porn magazines.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2011)

A bible, a couple of blank papers, empty plastic bag. I guess these things just flew along the wind.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Organizer storage bins with paints. My large laptop carrying case.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Dust, dust, dust and more dust, sometimes I also find my shoes under it. Oh, I think I also found a millipede there once.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 13, 2011)

The purple bag of goodies I got at AC that I'm still hiding there


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

Other pillows I don't sleep on that are a decorative on my bed. Now they are floor decorations!


----------



## Kihari (Nov 13, 2011)

My laptop carry-case thing, a lawn chair, and the cord that powers the electric blanket.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 13, 2011)

Two collectible tanks, quite a few Star Wars LEGO vehicles, a collectible Huey helicopter, a collectible Little Bird helicopter, a long bin with LEGOs, and some various LEGO things


----------



## Xeno (Nov 13, 2011)

A pillow, game-holder thingie and the floor


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Two collectible tanks, quite a few Star Wars LEGO vehicles, a collectible Huey helicopter, a collectible Little Bird helicopter, a long bin with LEGOs, and some various LEGO things


You have Legoland under your bed. You are a lucky raptor.


----------



## Arcane Shadow (Nov 13, 2011)

My pet spider and his pet dust bunnies.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2011)

Apparently my dog wishes to join the condoms and ky that lurk under my bed. Too bad all she can hide is her head :/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Apparently my dog wishes to join the condoms and ky that lurk under my bed. *Too bad all she can hide is her head* :/



Part ostrich?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 14, 2011)

Physics and Calc books, a pencil, some paper, and an airsoft pistol from a movie shoot that I never put away.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 14, 2011)

A lot of stuff. Mini fridge, sewing patterns, fabric, cloths and food.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 14, 2011)

A whole lot of nothing, dust, carpet, and some pens and pencils that I've dropped under there.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2011)

Paper, books and a broken psx.


----------



## Idlewild (Nov 14, 2011)

Usually nothing. Sometimes after kicking in my sleep, a horse plushie or my special-magical-purple-unicorn-Pillow-Pet will fall under. That's it. :3


----------



## Traven V (Nov 14, 2011)

Monsters, other than that my fox plushy likes to hide under there from time to time, lol. (he's hiding from the reap, XD) Anyways, I usually keep it clean so not much.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 14, 2011)

Dungeons & Dragons Sourcebooks, character sheets, LARP weapons, and my cat.


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 14, 2011)

Depends on the bed

School
A fridge, few boxes of towels and clothes, case of soda, and books.

Home:
Just boxes of old legos I don't want to move.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Bodies.
Naw, just a bunch of giant art paper and a yamaha keyboard.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot ... I talked about my bed at home, but not the bed in my student room.

So ... if you look under the bed to my student room, you'll find my student room (since it folds back into the wall and takes up almost all of the space).


----------



## Sar (Nov 14, 2011)

Alisbet said:


> Same as the title.


Definitely not low content threads.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Defenetly not low content threads.



Defenetly :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Part ostrich?



Nope mostly retarded. She is a bit touched in the head.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Nope mostly retarded. She is a bit touched in the head.


DD and her dog


Also, under my bed are a couple empty suitcases/duffel bags.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2011)

Crumbs, a lot, probably some bottle caps. Clothes... the damned and forgotten amongst everyday items that get kicked under there and are never seen again. 

I'm a bit of a slob. :I


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Empty bottle of soda, some socks and boxers.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 14, 2011)

YUGIOH CARDS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Nope mostly retarded. *She is a bit touched in the head.*



Ah... got it.




Jashwa said:


> *DD and her dog*



We need photos of DD's dog with her head under the bed...


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Nov 15, 2011)

An endless supply of oxygen and air. And some dirty clothes from time to time that I'm too lazy to put in the laundry basket.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> DD and her dog
> 
> 
> Also, under my bed are a couple empty suitcases/duffel bags.


This comic/story. All my love


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 15, 2011)

Both of my pairs of Docs, some pens that have fallen between the wall and where my bed sits against it, and a shopping bag.


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2011)

A shit ton of Legos, old toys that I haven't touched in years, and a studio apartment.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

seriously though, a big stack of comics.
mainly beano/dandy/orr willie/commandos


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Nov 15, 2011)

Pokemon cards (SHINY NINETAILS FROM 1995 F*CK YEAH), old NES (in the original cardboard box with the Styrofoam and everything), videogame walkthroughs, clarinet, photo albums, drawings, an external hardrive and other USB related accesories, plushie Simba (forgot about that... now I can get my snuggles on), other random stuff.


----------



## SmeggyWulff (Nov 16, 2011)

An empty condom wrapper, which I have now thrown out, and carpet. It's hard to have much underneath an air mattress.


----------



## VeganVixen (Nov 16, 2011)

The floor and some cat hair, lol.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 16, 2011)

Two boxes, one empty and one with a few housekeeping items.  Shower tongs, and two novels I read for school.  oh and a sock that i should throw in the next wash <_<


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 16, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Two boxes, one empty and one with a few housekeeping items.  *Shower tongs*, and two novels I read for school.  oh and a sock that i should throw in the next wash <_<



Shower tongs?


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 18, 2011)

Nothing, because my bed is a box spring and a mattress stacked on top of one another on the floor. 

I enjoy sleeping close to the ground, high beds scare me.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 18, 2011)

People I keep tied up, for reasons I probably won't share. 
>_> 
<_<


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 18, 2011)

All of my food, art supplies, school supplies, shoes, a couple winter storage things, and my ethernet plug. 

Ahhh being a college student.


----------



## nurematsu (Nov 19, 2011)

a bunch of my old artwork and a few posters I bought at Anime Expo a few years ago. I really need to sort through all the art and find out what I really want to display


----------



## shteev (Nov 19, 2011)

Some toy robot I got when I was like 8.
I'm going to conquer the world with it.


----------



## Quick Wolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Some shoes, work boots, moccasins, and a power outlet


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

*Looks under bed*
I have a "toy" that isn't for kids, slippers, backpack, almost empty ky, and a dead spider(Wasn't that way when I found it).  Just your everyday type of stuff.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

Power outlet, extra blanket, weed, and extra laptop.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 21, 2011)

Two boxes of magician props, dvd's, cards, and instructions; a shoebox filled with college letters and application stuff; and a copy of "Greater Magic."


----------



## PartyBreaker (Nov 22, 2011)

I have some old books, some boxes with my things in it and all the unwanted stuff I donâ€™t use.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 22, 2011)

Clothes: socks, underware, belts, jeans
blankets.

Exciting right?


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 22, 2011)

I sleep on an air mattress on the floor, so not much, unless my clean laundry gets sucked up under it.  Or assorted papers lying on the floor.  I'm a slob.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Uhmm... Tons of books, some old clothes, gazillions of photos and old toys.
That's all.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 22, 2011)

I have guns under the mattress if that counts. Other than that I've got CDs, some world of warcraft book, and a poster of Elvis


----------



## JoeX (Nov 29, 2011)

The floor. And possibly spiders.


----------



## Tezzereth (Nov 30, 2011)

Lots and lots and lots of YuGiOh cards. Probably creeping around the 20,000 card mark if count only the commons. Add another thousand for those, aha! I also have all of my video games, consoles and accessories down there too as I am moving soon and had to make sure I packed the necessities. Can't forget two old CRT monitors for computers down there as well for some reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> Lots and lots and lots of YuGiOh cards. Probably creeping around the 20,000 card mark if count only the commons. Add another thousand for those, aha! I also have all of my video games, consoles and accessories down there too as I am moving soon and had to make sure I packed the necessities. Can't forget two old CRT monitors for computers down there as well for some reason.



What about your magic cards, are they down there too? :v (I only say this because your name is veeeery similar to this guy.)


----------



## Night-san (Nov 30, 2011)

Assorted junk from over the years. I once went treasure hunting and found a plastic man from a dollhouse I had when I was little. He had a string tangled into a slipknot around his neck, and I swear I never put it there. Guess he gave up on being rescued.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

knives, matches, dog collar, my many sports illustrated swimsuit editions that my dad "lost"


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 9, 2012)

Wood for a crossbow, and string. Dirty laundry.


Was awhile back I drew ze schematics for the crossbow. Then I learned I had crap wood.

And I dunno what the hell else......

>.>


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 9, 2012)

Socks, a box of Lego, a bunch of old Warhammer models, my shoes, and various other things for which I will not specify at this time.

:3


----------



## Ames (Aug 10, 2012)

Some rolls of paper, a couple plastic model kit (mostly gundam) boxes, and a machete.


----------



## thoron (Aug 10, 2012)

My cloths since I've got one of those beds that has drawers built into, and further bewond those drawers is probably mountains of dust since I don't pull those drawers out as often as I should to clean under there.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 10, 2012)

armor


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

Guns, drugs, and cash.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2012)

Another bed.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Lemme check (Holds Breath)

Alright, there is.........
4-H Ribbons
A dead laptop
A hat or two
A pillow
empty pudding cups
Notebooks filled with old sketches and doodles
And a calico, angry cat.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey look necro- o wait that revision to the rules.
Ok, here goes-
â€¢Broken Five-Seven
â€¢A box of useless shit
â€¢dust
â€¢Video game boxes. Lots of video game boxes.
â€¢single stray tabletop figure
â€¢GoW3 Poster
â€¢MW2 Poster
â€¢MW3 poster
â€¢CoD:BO Poster
â€¢CoD: WaW Poster
â€¢My god I have so much CoD Merc
â€¢Dead Space 2 Heavy Pulse Rifle Replica
â€¢Gears of War 3 Retro Lancer Replica

And that's about it.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 10, 2012)

A slight bit of dust.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 10, 2012)

One laptop and two chargers, carpet and dust...


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2012)

my gun, a load of ps1 games, a spare cylinder head for my truck, a spare camshaft also for said truck, a bottle of vodka and some old books


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2012)

Dust and misc stuff


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 10, 2012)

My computer


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably some clothes that slipped under there. There's not a lot of room so I can't really store stuff. Plus we just moved into this apartment 2 months ago so I haven't really had THAT much time to make the place my own. I've been at work than I have at home.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 10, 2012)

Jezz, not a lot, a box of toys, some clothing container, maybe a can or two (I don't think anymore), some books I forgot to return to college last semester and ?. I think that's all really.


----------



## Serrion (Aug 10, 2012)

Several  of those "Space saver" bags with other family members clothing in, Laptop lap desk thing, dog squeaky toy, pellet gun and pellets, and my laptop when I'm not using it.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 10, 2012)

The matrix.


----------



## sunshyne (Aug 10, 2012)

There's a gun under there. But there are also ammo boxes, protective glasses and a set of ear protection. It's for target shooting, not hustling.



Onnes said:


> House centipede cemetery.



You just sent an actual shiver down my spine. I wouldn't be able to live there if there were house centipedes in my bedroom with any regularity. Things creep me the fuck out.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2012)

.357 revolver, revolver speed loader, a couple books, a wolf plush, my fedora (8D been looking for that...), xbox steering wheel pedals.

EDIT: further excavation has uncovered and ancient humidifier, a box of shotgun shells, a backpack, my husband's brother's missing brake pads for his Tahoe. XD


----------



## Percy (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't have an "under the bed". Take that, monsters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2012)

Five desktop PC's, four laptops, a DVD player, two VCR's.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

I sleep on a modified bunk bed, i sleep on the top, below is a giant shelf with my Bearded dragon, my deaths head roaches, my dead leaf mantids, my rhino roaches, a couple of my whip scorpions, a few stick insects, my water assassin bugs, grasshopper and stick insect incubators, my tarantula, and my pair of stag beetles. Thats not even half my collection.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 10, 2012)

Cats.  And cat hair.  And dog treats that the cats have dragged under the bed and abandoned there.

Fucking cats.  >_>


----------



## Leyland (Aug 10, 2012)

I did a total overhaul cleaning of my room lately so, there's nothing under my bed anymore. It's a nice feeling :>


----------



## Neoi (Aug 10, 2012)

An old computer and useless Christmas presents


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

Howie Mandel


----------



## Leyland (Aug 10, 2012)

Neoi said:


> An old computer and useless Christmas presents



Ebay


----------



## Echo Wolf (Aug 11, 2012)

Two boxes of surgical gloves, 3 containers of crappy plastic bbs, a crappy plastic shotgun, pistol holster, an electronic piano, rail system for an m14, and probably enough paper to stock a fricken Staples store. Nothing out of the ordinary there...


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 11, 2012)

Whatever I bring home from school that I don't use in the summer.


----------



## CindEE (Aug 13, 2012)

my cat usually hangs out under the bed


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

Some old sketches and a scary as fuck monster ._.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 13, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Two boxes of surgical gloves, 3 containers of crappy plastic bbs, a crappy plastic shotgun, pistol holster, an electronic piano, rail system for an m14, and probably enough paper to stock a fricken Staples store. Nothing out of the ordinary there...


I remember when I when batshit crazy over bb guns and bought loads of stuff that, needless to say, has hardly ever been used. ^^
Apart from that all there is some shiny shoes and an absurd amount of sleeping bags.


----------



## Jennytull (Sep 7, 2012)

Obviously the floorâ€¦ I normally donâ€™t keep anything under my bed, it is very clean.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 7, 2012)

Tropical Stag beetle larvae.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Under my bed, junk and whatever gets kicked under there, my shackles, mauser pistol bb gun, swords, my NES.

it's pretty much my flat closet XD


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been on an air mattress for the past month, but before that, I had some old boxes, bottles, and an airsoft gun under my bed.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Usually socks.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 10, 2012)

A bunch of textbooks and loads of hershey bars.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

As a child, monsters.
As an adult, pornography.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2012)

Dyluck.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 10, 2012)

My bed is higher off the floor, so I keep books under there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Spiders dust and pocket lint. The same as the national treasurery.



DarrylWolf said:


> As a child, monsters.
> As an adult, pornography.



Now I know where the monsters under the bed fear comes from! 

'Hey, daddy, what toys do you hide underneath your bed?'

'Don't ever look under there, son; there's monsters.'


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2012)

A red hardbound notebook of scathing personal quotes, dirty socks, the occasional flea, some cables, and an empty travel bag.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 10, 2012)

Barack Obama's Kenyan Birth Certificate.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 10, 2012)

A few napkins.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2012)

Old art projects for school, dust, and spiders.


----------



## Alisbet (Sep 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A red hardbound notebook of scathing personal quotes, dirty socks, the occasional flea, some cables, and an empty travel bag.



Sounds sweet.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

I lifted up my air mattress for shits and giggles.

Found .70Â¢ under it. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 11, 2012)

A tomahawk, 1000 rounds of .223 sealed with desiccant!, and Dirty Dancing on VHS.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 11, 2012)

Zamobafood said:


> A tomahawk, 1000 rounds of .223 sealed with desiccant!, and Dirty Dancing on VHS.


Do you have an AR-15?


----------



## Mittens (Sep 11, 2012)

A plastic bag and a college prospectus. Well, that was disappointing


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Do you have an AR-15?



Yes but that is in the closet.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 12, 2012)

An air mattress (not inflated) and a half-finished jigsaw puzzle. And probably dust.


----------



## Plantar (Sep 12, 2012)

Got a few pairs of socks under my bed, as well as my phone charger and Dust [really my whole CD collection though]


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Sep 12, 2012)

A bed headboard


----------



## Talisker (Sep 12, 2012)

A lot of books, a red ringed xbox 360, misc computer parts, 800 rounds of 9mm ammo, 500 of 5.56 ammo, loose change, and a remington 870, and strangely a whole headboard for another bed....I don't even know if I own the bed it belongs to....


----------



## thegreywolf (Sep 12, 2012)

A few hundred wires and cords (no clue what they go to), some computer stuff, 4 or 5 pairs of headphones, and an old book bag I don't use anymore.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 12, 2012)

7 Thai prostitutes.

Nah, I'm just kidding. Actually, since I live in a dorm, I keep my luggage there, as well as snacks like Doritos, popcorn, Pop Tarts and Coca-Cola.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 12, 2012)

Assorted junk, a couple of those baggies you get at conventions, I think there's a music stand and an Xbox under there as well.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, technically nothing since my boxspring and mattress are on the floor. I don't have the money to buy those new fangled cooly beds everybody else has. :<


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Lino, Dust, South Fur Lands back issues...


----------



## Teal (Sep 12, 2012)

Dust, lint, notebooks, sketchbooks and a few bottles of water. And the thing I keep my plush chickens in.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 12, 2012)

Somehow I've ended up with a mid-90s color printer under there. Don't ask how, I literally don't know.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Carpet :U
I like having spare carpet under my bed for emergencies


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 13, 2012)

Two brick Game Boys, games for said Game Boys, a ton of Pokemon cards, some notebooks, and some clothing.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 13, 2012)

A bunch of books and some furry porn. :3c


----------



## Conn1496 (Sep 13, 2012)

A bed is underneath my bed, and underneath that is a matteress... BEDCEPTION


----------



## theguywiththecamera (Sep 13, 2012)

A storage container of clothes I might need to wear but probably won't.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Sep 13, 2012)

Dust and an empty laptop carry bag.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 14, 2012)

I found a portal to Narnia under mine.


----------



## Schiraki (Sep 14, 2012)

Hm...an empty bottle and a sock, and some dust, I should go and clean there.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 14, 2012)

My Warhammer army, as well as my LotR army in one big box as well as clothes that need washed, my laptop and "toys" from time to time.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

*My dead boyfriend*


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 15, 2012)

Organized Plugs and wires placed in neat, transparent buckets, maybe a few video games hidden under there.
And a City of dirty socks!


----------



## Shoki (Sep 15, 2012)

Just some dust bunnies.

My cat will hide under there when he doesn't want to go to the vet though.


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Sep 16, 2012)

Myself imma monster I live under there ish my  habitat lol x3


----------



## Moss (Sep 16, 2012)

Old food/dishes, clothes, stuff that smells bad that I don't want to know about, crumbled up paper.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

a shoe


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoki said:


> Just some dust bunnies.
> 
> My cat will hide under there when he doesn't want to go to the vet though.



Cuuute


----------



## Magick (Sep 20, 2012)

Luggage, dead crickets, dust, dead spiders...


----------



## SonicRingBoom (Sep 25, 2012)

I found my combat knife and a bunch of empty duffel bags last time I cleaned up down there.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 25, 2012)

My old keyboard (piano) that I'm thinking of using again. I don't have a MIDI cable to plug it into my computer though


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 25, 2012)

An entire set of drawers are under my bed.  They don't actually uh, come with the bed frame, they just happen to fit since they were part of another bed frame I tore apart. 

I just feel better about horrifying monsters and demons not having any *room* to come murder me at 2 in the morning D:

For real. 

And inside the drawers are art supplies and boxes and Christmas ornament/decorations that I don't touch.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2012)

An old electric train set, nailed down on some wood, complete with fake grass. I used it for about 6 years up until about a year ago, when it packed up. Now it just sits there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2012)

My new Sig Saur 522lr along with my .45 Kimber compact.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2012)

A gasmask(?) is what I found. Forgot how it ended up there.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2012)

I found my old M9 that I could not find for years! I am so happy I finally found it. Now I guess that I'm going to clean it.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 25, 2012)

Yu-gi-oh cards, beer can, paper ball of some sort(????)


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2012)

All my girlfriend's stuff that she's keeping at my apartment.


----------



## Tao (Sep 25, 2012)

A used dildo and a pile of ground beef wrapped in plastic wrap


----------



## Lisko (Sep 26, 2012)

Box full of old hardware and stuff I probably won't ever need again, but don't want to throw away.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 27, 2012)

Anything and everything including: a waterproof camera, a PS2 (the other one is set up), a heap of things for my PS2 and Wii, a couple of board games, some street directories (i have no idea what they are doing there), a couple of pictograms from Sydney Harbour National Park that I replaced so I kept the old ones, a Portable TV, and about 634 Bus and Train timetables (I actually counted!).


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ibanez Prestige Bass and a few sheets.


----------



## Mserene (Sep 27, 2012)

A pane of glass, some sharpies, an old suitcase, and just some general litter


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 27, 2012)

There isn't much under my bed right now.  There is an extra blanket and a few packets of biochem notes.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 29, 2012)

At home, it's filled with lots of things I don't really have need or use for.
At school it's a lot of fancy storage things so I can store all my sports equipment and extra books and linens.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 29, 2012)

The box for my drawing pad, some misc electronics I plan on selling and a rifle.


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Sep 29, 2012)

dust and random junk that got kicked under there over the years.


----------



## derp (Sep 30, 2012)

*welp*​


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2012)

derp said:


> *welp*​


Image embedding is only enabled in certain subforums, most notably Forum Games.


----------



## derp (Sep 30, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Image embedding is only enabled in certain subforums, most notably Forum Games.


*Oh okay. Thanks for letting me know.*​


----------



## FireSpark (Oct 1, 2012)

Under my bed is absolutely nothing, just dust and cobwebs.


----------

